# I need FF: Malaysian Trumpet Snails!



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

Any out there?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have some!


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

In north vancouver?


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

ANYONE!? Thanks you


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm just across iron workers bridge, free but you sift through substrate to get, minding fish while u do, PM me if intereSted, I'm blocks from Hastings and
boundry

Lisa


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I have alot as well, but in Maple Ridge.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just curious as to what you may need these snails for, if for a puffer not a good idea.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

No, I have a 20 gallon planted tank and I heard they are really beneficial to the plants keeping the sand loose, The way the roots like it.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, just had to check lol. If your trying to grow any foreground plants like HC you may find the snails will uproot them.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't know how to post pictures


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to tinypic.com
Click the Browse button
Select "Fish! may 16 011.JPG" ***e
Click Ok
Click the green Upload button
Copy the the image url, and paste that in the







tag

It has to be uploaded to the internet, we don't have access to your hard drive.


----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## platydoras3474 (Apr 23, 2010)

THERE!FINALLY Those guppies are there temp.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

No activity over 2 weeks, closing thread.


----------

